# advice on spanish ribbed newt eggs/tadpoles



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
my spanish sparp ribbed newts have been laying for the first time and I was wondering if anyone has any advice on caring for the eggs/tadpoles.I have moved the eggs into a seperate tank with some plants and rocks in and are wating for them to hatch. although she is still hasent finished laying yet. 
thanks


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

anyone got advice?


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

All I can say mate is that they are tiny when they hatch so make sure you can supply plenty of ridiculously tiny food!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Keep them in a seperate tank.Rear them as any other newt,ie,supply liquifry then Daphia and Bloodworm as they progress.Keep the water clean and oxygenated.Dont overcrowd and hey presto :no1:
The best advice I would give you is to not rear too many larvae,they grow very large.Unless you have lots of Daphnia and Bloodworm freely available it will be a very expensive process. When I reared them I did manage to get them on frozen bloodworm when they had four legs.I found that this pollutes the water less than other frozen food.Another reason for not rearing too many is that it may be difficult to get rid of the youngsters.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

colinm said:


> Keep them in a seperate tank.Rear them as any other newt,ie,supply liquifry then Daphia and Bloodworm as they progress.Keep the water clean and oxygenated.Dont overcrowd and hey presto :no1:
> The best advice I would give you is to not rear too many larvae,they grow very large.Unless you have lots of Daphnia and Bloodworm freely available it will be a very expensive process. When I reared them I did manage to get them on frozen bloodworm when they had four legs.I found that this pollutes the water less than other frozen food.Another reason for not rearing too many is that it may be difficult to get rid of the youngsters.


okay, at the minute I have 3 seperate tanks that I have moved eggs into and I still have some spare if need be.I have a freezer full of frozen daphnia,brine shrimp,bloodworm etc or is it better to feed them live?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

In my experience they wont eat frozen when they are small tadpoles so you will need to start them off on live food.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

colinm said:


> In my experience they wont eat frozen when they are small tadpoles so you will need to start them off on live food.


okay I can easily attain live bloodworm,daphnia & brine shrimp:2thumb: how do you know how much to put in?
P.S the eggs are developing well and she has finally stoped laying:lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Only a small amount of food but that depends on how many tadpoles you have.At first they will need very small food,I find Liquifry good and then you can progress on to the others.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

colinm said:


> Only a small amount of food but that depends on how many tadpoles you have.At first they will need very small food,I find Liquifry good and then you can progress on to the others.


cool Ive got some liquifry from when I had baby fish 
Ill start a thread whan they hatch and start developing:2thumb:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i have been breeding them for about 14 years and i put them in seperate tank and feed them 1 cube of frozen bloodworm a week. you will find they have millions of eggs over the years and in every batch only 2 to 4 survive.


----------

